# Vinyl Wrap



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good day all,

Looking for some feedback on vinyl wraps. I was toying with the idea of repainting my brute because the plastics over the years have started to fade a little and have shown wear and tear. I think wrapping the bike would be a lot cheaper than painting the plastics or ultimately replacing them with new ones.

Wondering if anyone has used them before. For a kit like the one shown it is only $269. I'm not too crazy about putting a design on the bike simply because I dont like any of the designs they list on the websites, so I was also wondering if you can get solid colored vinyl wrap.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

From what I understand the vinyl wraps are pretty hard to put on if you're not experienced with it. Not sure how they hold up on the trails. Ever thought about hydrodipping ?? If you were interested in "some" kinda graphics you would have ALOT more to choose from and different options of changing basecoats and customizing any graphics to make them look like you want with hydrodipping. Just a thought. I am doing it myself right now but my tank isn't really big enough to do Brute plastics all in one dip, I would have to do them in two dips which would create a seam somewhere. AND to get them done you would prolly be looking at somewhere along $600 bucks. I know thats as much as a new set of plastics but you would have a custom look not just solid color. Another plus is with some matrix clearcoat it holds up VERY well. Has held up great on mine.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I looked at having my tailgate (on my truck) wrapped for my business... $250-$350 was what I was quoted. 

You should look up and call someone locally who does vynal wrapping on vehicles, and get a price quote for a solid color, which should be cheap and easy for them, especially if you take the plastic off and take it to them ready to do.


----------

